# Washing surfaces before BIN coat



## cschwehr (Mar 8, 2011)

What about wiping with mineral spirits when covering varnish after sanding?

I've read the back of my new BIN can and they mention ammonia and water... that would make some excellent cat attractant before you paint.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

cschwehr said:


> What about wiping with mineral spirits when covering varnish after sanding?


To the best of my knowledge, solvents will evaporate and leave no residue to interfere with the next coat. I've used thinner to wipe spot hand grease off doors prior to a latex finish with no problem. I believe it's the detergents in the tsp which do not evaporate that cause the problem. I'll leave the ammonia alone, I have enough problems with cats and dogs and drop cloths. Seems damp canvas is inviting as well.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

As with any cleaner you don't want to leave more residue on the walls than you are trying to clean off.


----------

